# Motobecane Century Comp



## andgott (Oct 13, 2010)

I've been lurking around here for a while. I read up on a lot of the threads before I decided to purchase a bike from Bikes Direct, and used a lot of the reviews here in order to make that decision. Now, I've decided that it's time to post a review of my own, hopefully it'll help others trying to decide.

First, a little background. I am a fairly experienced cyclist- I've owned a number of road bikes and hybrids over the years. A few years ago, I really got into the sport, and bought my 'dream bike', a Titanium Litespeed Veneto. It was a GREAT bike, with a very comfortable riding position, that I really loved. I put many miles on it daily, on the Pinellas trail in the Tampa/St Pete area of Florida, where I lived at the time.

Fast forward a few years. I sold my condo that was right on the trail, moved in with my girlfriend, and pretty much stopped riding. Then, I moved to Tennessee. The bike sat idle in my garage for a few years, then I sold it. Dumb move.

I got back in to riding, of course. I work as a Merchant Marine officer, and I've always had a bike of some kind on board the ship so I could get around in port, but started putting more and more miles in. I wanted to get a NICE bike for the ship- Something comfortable, but I couldn't afford to go the TI route again. I thought I was stuck with aluminum, since I wanted to be in the $1000 range.

Then I found Bikes Direct. Originally, I was looking at their aluminum frames, and I probably could have done just fine with any of them- But was kind of intrigued by the possibility of a carbon frame. I had ridden them in the past, and REALLY liked the smooth ride- But thought they were WAY out of my price range.

The Century Comp attracted me for 2 reasons. First, the price. It was priced similarly to the aluminum bikes I'd been checking out at local stores. Second was the frame geometry- I compared it to the measurements of my old trusty Litespeed- It was VERY close. I LOVED the fit of that bike- And this was the closest thing that I'd come across. 

I did all my research into Bikes Direct, Saw all the posts from happy customers, read the ones I could find from the people that hated them... And decided to take the plunge. I am really glad that I did!

*Ordering*

I won't bore you with the details on how easy ordering was, how fast it shipped, etc- It seems that there are a lot of reviews that are nothing more than that. I did find them GREAT to deal with, and they shipped the bike very quickly. It was in my hands about 3 business days from when I ordered- Unfortunately there was a weekend in the way, or I'd have probably received it sooner.

One complaint that I've heard a few times on the web is that they can only ship it to the registered address of the credit card holder, and if you need it sent someplace else, they can't do it. I'd imagine that is a result of how they do their credit card transactions, the processor probably requires this. It's a security thing, and it saves them $$$$, which they pass on in the low prices. I was on board my ship, and needed the bike sent to me in a Shipyard, not at home- So I paid with PayPal and used the shipyard as my verified address. Worked just fine.

*Assembly*

The bike got here mostly assembled, as advertised. I'm fairly good with a wrench, and confident in most aspects of bike repair, so putting it together wasn't a huge issue to me. I had to look up a few of the finer points online. If you are relatively good with tools, you'll be fine. If not, Bring it to a bike shop, and they'll do it for you. I was ready to hit the road in about 45 minutes or so.

*Initial Impressions*

I have to admit, I was a little nervous about buying a bike sight unseen, and not being able to ride it first. But- The first time I rode her, all my worries were put to rest. The fit was PERFECT, just like my old Litespeed. And, the ride quality is unreal- MUCH smoother than my litespeed. I 'dialed in' the fit over the next few rides, adjusting the saddle position, etc until I had it all right. Then I started to put the miles on.

*Long Term Impressions*
My 'long term' isn't all that long yet, and weather trends and ship scheduling don't look favorable in that regard (I'm STILL on board my ship!). I had not been riding with any regularity for the past few years, so it took me a while to get back into things... But this was a great platform to do it on. I am still impressed with the smoothness of the ride- I tell people it's like gliding on a stick of melted butter.

I've got a few hundred miles on it already. I did have one issue that resulted in a trip to the bike shop for repairs- The bottom bracket loosened up. Normally, I'd have taken care of it myself, but didn't have a crank puller and bottom bracket tool on hand to do so. Since I had about 200 miles in at the time, I just had them tune it up and adjust it all. After that, no problems.

Would I buy another bike from them? In a heartbeat. In fact, I think that I'm going to get another one to keep at home, If I ever get off the ship, that is... I got a great ride, for a great price. I'd have paid thousands more for a similar setup at the LBS- But even more important to me is the fit is correct- Nothing I had tried at bike shops came even close, not without spending thousands more.

Oh yeah- Here she is- 'posing' by the Lighthouse in Sturgeon Bay, WI-










The only change I've made from stock, other than adding bottle cages and a computer, is the saddle... I swapped it out for a Nashbar F-1 saddle, which I found far more comfortable than the factory saddle it came with.

-Andrew


----------



## cs1 (Sep 16, 2003)

As much as I love the BD model why is it that everyone who posts how great BD is has 1 or 2 posts? It's making it really hard for me to defend against the shill alert.

We need someone with a few thousand posts to speak up.


----------



## andgott (Oct 13, 2010)

So the number of posts I have on Road*************** is somehow directly related to my ability to evaluate a product? Or, because I have not used the site much at all in the past, other than reading reviews, I must be a shill??

I am not sure why it is that everyone automatically assumes that someone posting a good thing about a bikes direct bike is a 'shill'. I have not been around this site much, in fact I just 'discovered' it when I was looking on the web for info about bikes direct bikes... I decided to register to provide people like me, who were kind of on the fence about whether to buy from them, honest information about my experience both with the company, and more importantly, with the BIKE.

The funny thing is, had I posted something like "I just picked up a Trek _______ (Fill in model name at your leisure) at _____________ (Fill in LBS at your leisure), no one probably would have even looked at my post count- But mention BikesDirect- And its game on!

God forbid someone actually get a good deal 

I can assure you- I am no shill. I have no 'relationship' or association with BikesDirect other than being a customer, who happens to have had a very positive experience.


----------



## Rovah (Nov 1, 2008)

The reality is that most of us that buy from BD are either new to cycling or just getting back into it. Post count is a poor indicator of reliability.

I bought my BD Immortal Force a couple years ago and didn't post because I didn't want to be accused of being a BD shill. Crazy that I'd even have to think that-especially IN the Motobecane forum.

I just bought a Kestrel Talon SL-not from BD, but from BCM Mutlisport via ebay. If I post about that, am I a Kestrel Shill? WTF people?!

Thanks for the review andgott-Iooks like a sweet ride-I enjoy reading new owner reviews. I'm hoping to get a couple rides on my Kestrel before the snow flies here in Maine.


----------



## WaynefromOrlando (Mar 3, 2010)

I didn't even know this site existed until I started researching the Motobecane brand of cycles, this site had a review of the Motobecane Immortal which I was interested in, and I found the forum while reading that review.

I also love my Motobecane purchase, although I bought mine through the BD store in Orlando, Cycle Spectrum. The customer service at CS is great, Frank (my mechanic) is great, and while they do not stock a lot of stuff in their small store, they will order anything you want. They will also let you know if you can get it cheaper on line, and then will install what you buy for a fair price.

Shill? No, just a government employee who discovered a good cycle brand at an excellent price and is unashamed of that fact. I ride with other cyclists on Treks, Cannondales, Orbeas and Specialized, and there is no difference in my opinion between the cycles other than taste. 

All of the bicycles pedal the same, go the same speed (depending upon the engine), and get leaned up against a wall the same when when we're done. My Immortal using me as the engine also place 3rd in a duathlon last month, faster than many cycle engine combinations that cost far more than mine did. 

The moral of the story? Don't put too much into labels, post counts or surface paint. Each bicycle and rider is more than those exteriors. Only a shallow person would think otherwise.


----------



## andgott (Oct 13, 2010)

I tend to think that it's because we spent less on our complete bikes than some of them did on their component groups, and we're STILL having as much fun as them... 

I'd never claim to have the SAME bike that they got at the LBS for twice the price- Sure, there are differences. But, I'm just as comfortable (or more so!) on my Century as I was/would be on anything I've ever bought off the shelf in a bike shop, and I've got a few grand extra in my pocket for the NEXT bike. What's not to love??

-Andrew


----------



## BirdieBogey (Aug 3, 2009)

*Shill or no shill*

Sounds to me like cs1 was implying that andgott was not a shill.


----------



## BirdieBogey (Aug 3, 2009)

Thanks for your review andgott. I took delivery of my Motobecane Century Comp two weeks ago from BD. Sram Apex components. Quite nice. I hope to share useful information about it once I have a few more miles on it, especially climbing miles, which are hard to get in this time of year.


----------



## bobthib (May 28, 2009)

I've got a few thousand posts on BF and a few hundred here. I bought a Moto I'Pro in May of '09 and got my wife a Moto Cafe Sprint about a year later.

My experience was very similar to OP. I had a warranty issue and other than a communications breakdown, it all went well and they did right by me. You can research my posts here or on BF by searching my name.

BD is not for everyone, but it is a great value for the right type of buyer. IMHO, YMMV.


----------



## erwinrm (Feb 7, 2011)

Thank you for your review. It was very informative, and was one of the factors I considered when I finally pulled the trigger on a Motobecane Century Team from BD tonight. I initially was looking at immortals, but after letting the idea brew in my head for a few weeks, I figured most of my riding will not be aggressive riding. This will be my first road bike, and most of my riding will be with a bunch of newb roadies like myself. I am getting antsy to see the bike in person, and also for spring in order to be able to try it out.

I'm hoping this bike will last like my current bike. I bought my Trek 950 in 1990, abused it on trails, and the only things broken on it are the clips/cages, and the pedals themselves are a bit mangled. Shifting is still smooth and precise.:thumbsup:


----------



## bobthib (May 28, 2009)

Er, I think you will be very happy with your choice. Many long, happy, and safe miles.


----------



## erwinrm (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks, Bob. Got my UPS tracking # today. Maybe I'll see it before the weekend!


----------



## bobthib (May 28, 2009)

Er, I'm so excited for you!!! I hope it makes it there NLT friday. They ship from TX. Where are you?


----------



## erwinrm (Feb 7, 2011)

I'm in chicago. Got the UPS confirmation that it's scheduled for delivery on Thursday.:thumbsup: I can't wait...


----------



## bobthib (May 28, 2009)

Get your camera ready and document the entire process. I'm excited.


----------



## ARPRINCE (Feb 12, 2011)

*Bd*

Hi all! I was doing some research about bikes since I wanted to go back riding one again. I wanted to get a Cannondale Synapse Carbon 6 Apex but a friend told me that I should get at least a Shimano 105 kit. Well with that Cannon MRAP for a carbon + 105, I could get this too less $150:

http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/motobecane/immortal_spirit7900.htm

Is this a good choice? Thanks.

BTW, this is the only time I have heard of this brand so I'm not sure if it is worth it at all.


----------



## darth sidious (Feb 10, 2011)

I say that it will be a great model, it has the 7900 group which has the cables running under the var tape making it more aerodynamic, the frame is a little different then the century team and you will love the fact that the carbon makes for a light bike on those long rides.


----------



## CalypsoArt (Dec 28, 2007)

cs1 said:


> As much as I love the BD model why is it that everyone who posts how great BD is has 1 or 2 posts? It's making it really hard for me to defend against the shill alert.
> 
> We need someone with a few thousand posts to speak up.


Absurd comment.


----------



## ARPRINCE (Feb 12, 2011)

After looking at all possible models under my budget, I found out that none of the bikes fit me. My inseam measurement is 29 inches and the stand over height of the bike is higher. Ohhh well.....


----------



## bobthib (May 28, 2009)

ARPRINCE said:


> Hi all! I was doing some research about bikes since I wanted to go back riding one again. I wanted to get a Cannondale Synapse Carbon 6 Apex but a friend told me that I should get at least a Shimano 105 kit. Well with that Cannon MRAP for a carbon + 105, I could get this too less $150:
> 
> http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/motobecane/immortal_spirit7900.htm
> 
> ...


I've been very happy with my I'pro I've had your 2 yrs now. See my earlier post if you think I'm a shill. Also check BF. I've even blasted BD on a few occasions.


----------



## BirdieBogey (Aug 3, 2009)

*Sram Apex version*

I bought the Sram Apex version of the Motobecane Century Comp from Bikes Direct. The 58cm size weighed 18.2 pounds out of the box. The Shimano R500 wheelset is pretty basic and heavy, so a better wheelset would be a good upgrade. I already had a nice sub-1500 gram wheelset which made the bike feel more nimble and quick. I put the Shimanos on my trainer. 

I opted for the Apex group as my other bike has an Ultegra triple. The wide gear range on the Apex lets me get up just about any grade. (50/34 front, 11-32 cassette) What I find I like most is that I can tackle standard 6% to 8% grades in the large chain ring without having to drop down to the inner ring, which reduces fumbling with two shifters on grade changes. The 50/32 gear works well without putting too much angle in the chain. On level ground though the gear jumps are somewhat pronounced because of the two teeth difference in the low and middle cassette cogs. So finding the perfect gear for the cadence I want is not always possible.

The Century Comp rides as smoothly as my steel Mercier Serpens. I like the steel bike for hammering on flat rides. I prefer the Century Comp for rollers and climbing.

In my exuberance, I crashed the Century Comp after a few weeks and damaged the frame enough to buy a replacement under Motobecane’s crash replacement warranty. http://www.motobecane.com/warranty/ As with BD, communication with Motobecane was only by email with a slow turnaround. I had to saw off the rear dropouts from the damaged frame and send them in along with $320.00 for the replacement frame. In the end, I was shipped a brand new frame with no decals. (I actually like the all black frame better.) The frame came in a Bottecchia USA box. As shown, the 58cm frame weighs 1282 grams. Online research suggests the frame is made by ADK in Taiwan.


----------



## Cyclist69 (Apr 15, 2011)

Nice review.

I feel they sell a good product. I'm more or less new to road bikes so i don't have a large post count...however, i do know what makes a bike good...it's the fun factor. This is one of my last post with my bike.  http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=250119. Sorry, for thread jacking


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

cs1 said:


> As much as I love the BD model why is it that everyone who posts how great BD is has 1 or 2 posts? It's making it really hard for me to defend against the shill alert.
> 
> We need someone with a few thousand posts to speak up.


Not about the Motobecane, but it was a BD purchase.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=247859


----------



## BizzaBoy (May 1, 2011)

cs1 said:


> As much as I love the BD model why is it that everyone who posts how great BD is has 1 or 2 posts? It's making it really hard for me to defend against the shill alert.
> 
> We need someone with a few thousand posts to speak up.


Here is my thoughts ... if you are riding a lot you don't have time posting a lot. So if you have somebody praising a bike, and then going silent, it simply means that it works for them and they are out there climbing a few hills or chasing down the clouds moving on a almost clear sky ...

If somebody found this forum and is unhappy with their bike, I'd guess they won't ride and tell us about it ... quite vocal ...


----------

